# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Մոզաիկա

## Rossoner

Մոզաիկա
Ովա նկարում?

----------


## Taurus

Kaladze

----------


## REAL_ist

Marek Jankulovski

----------


## Rossoner

> Marek Jankulovski


ԸՀԸ

----------


## Taurus

Լավ բա հիմա ես թեման լռվեց, եթե չշարունակվի կտեղափոխվի "գուշակիր ֆուտբոլիստին նկարով"

----------


## Rossoner

> Լավ բա հիմա ես թեման լռվեց, եթե չշարունակվի կտեղափոխվի "գուշակիր ֆուտբոլիստին նկարով"


Եթե հետաքրքրեց կարամ շարունակեմ նոր նկարներով

----------


## Taurus

OK շարունակի

----------


## Rossoner

Ես եզակի ֆուտբոլիստա որ ես շատ եմ սիրում, չնայած Միլանից չի

----------


## REAL_ist

Buffon

----------


## Rossoner

Հա դե հիմա դուք կասեք թե ես ել շարունակեմ?

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա դե հիմա դուք կասեք թե ես ել շարունակեմ?


Շարունակի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Rossoner

Հիմա ինքը էտքանել ֆուտբոլիստ չի

----------


## Taurus

Կարող ա Իգլեսիասն ա

----------


## Rossoner

> Կարող ա Իգլեսիասն ա


ՉԷ...

----------


## Սերխիո

ZIDANE :Ok:

----------


## Amaru

Չէ հա Պետրոս, ինչ Զիդան)))

Մմմ... Կոստակուրտա՞  :Xeloq:

----------


## Rossoner

Չե..............

----------


## Սամվել

:Think:  Կարողա Անչելոտինա ջահել վախտ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Rossoner

> Կարողա Անչելոտինա ջահել վախտ


Anpayman...

----------

